# new guy



## lightingmackdaddy (Nov 24, 2006)

hey im new here im a 15 year old lighting tech from melbourne who well... id like to get some more experience as i have only been a part of a few shows but wat ive done i hav enjoyed immensly. i only no 1 guy on this site hughesie89 intruduced me 2 the world of backstage and now hes intruducing me 2 this site... thnks mate!


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome to controlbooth, friend

i hope you enjoy the site as much as i do 

now carey has a sound and light rep


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 24, 2006)

There are a few of us young tech's out there

Nabster what is prefered way of doing designs on paper or do you use a program. it's great to here about people so young as us doing this kind of stuff

"we're like actors who never enter the stage, enless you are a stage hand" oh god i can't belive i said that, please forgive me


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 24, 2006)

He have 10 metre fly tower above the stage

i don't know how many dimmers we have but we have four onstage lighting bars (on the fly system)
two out front

we have a lot of lights 
something like 100 dimmers i don't really know but they are split up into foh patch and on stage 

we have a capcity of 500 i think
this is what the school thing says on wikipedia
"The annual Carey Musical Theatre Company production is a highlight on the School calendar for performers, musicians, backstage and technical crews and audiences. The middle school also has an annual musical involving more than 100 students on, behind and under the stage. The drama department produces a senior school play in second semester including Cyrano de Bergerac, Cloudestreet & Much Ado About Nothing in the past few years. The school hires out costumes from more than 50 shows it has produced in the last 20 years to other school and amateur companies.

The Memorial Great Hall at the Kew campus is a fully equipped theatre with seating for an audience of 700, and a flytower for sets."

we have a full can system throughout the place
and sound setup in a rack 16channel mackie desk
and our lighting desk is a axiom 36

edit* we have 72 dimmers, 6 dimmer racks


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 27, 2006)

Another Australian, wonderful. Tis about time we started to build up a reasonable number of members, even if some of them are Mexicans.  Welcome and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## dvlasak (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome! I work in a high school auditorium, so for me it is very exciting to see new students getting involved in productions that are in the spaces they go to school. So, make sure you ask questions, answer questions. It is important that you contribute not only at school but here!
Dennis


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to CB. There is a ton of information on here. Use the search function, it helps a lot.


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 7, 2006)

I echo Chris: another Aussie!!!

Welcome to the site, I am sure you will enjoy your stay. Unless Van hijacks this thread!

I happen to be a 15 year old everything tech.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 7, 2006)

PhantomD said:


> Unless Van hijacks this thread!



[Hijack] Are you and Van having a domestic? And is on the board the best place to have it?


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 7, 2006)

You wouldn't recognise a joke if it danced naked in front of you wearing nothing but a tutu!


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 7, 2006)

PhantomD said:


> You wouldn't recognise a joke if it danced naked in front of you wearing nothing but a tutu!



Ahh, problem number one with the net. No provision to be able to sense tone and intonation...


----------



## len (Dec 7, 2006)

PhantomD said:


> ... naked in front of you wearing nothing but a tutu!



Then it wouldn't be naked, would it?


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 8, 2006)

len said:


> Then it wouldn't be naked, would it?



Your perception is amazing, len. You are correct, it wasn't naked, as above, the joke was wearing a tutu!


----------



## Hughesie (May 19, 2007)

wow yeah

memories


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 2, 2007)

What is to say I was not using sarcasm also when I wrote the comment in question? Not that I can remember, twas a while ago.


----------

